# Crash



## Rebel

The driver survived this crash:

source: http://www2.rs6.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11342


----------



## thejepster

That'll take a bit of polishing out... :roll:


----------



## TTonyTT

Luckily, the tree looks OK too.

Looking at the clean cut lines, I'm guessing that most of the "damage" was done by the rescue services cutting the car in half to get the occupants out. That's why it looks so dramatic.


----------



## J55TTC

When I saw the second photo I thought there were 2 cars involved


----------



## digimeisTTer

Rebel said:


> The driver survived this crash:


I hope he didn't have a passenger 

cos they would defo be brown bread :?


----------



## BorderFox

Wonder would he sell the seats?


----------



## Wondermikie

J55TTC said:


> When I saw the second photo I thought there were 2 cars involved


Me too. Unbelievable.


----------



## Nem

> What you see is what you get, i.e. there was no cutting of the vehicle prior to the pictures being taken.
> It is my brother-in-law that you see holding the mobile phone, he honestly doesn't know the speed that he was going at but wasn't near as fast as he has done in the past on that particular part of the road.
> 
> Although the road was completely dry he said that it felt he was on ice and the car just careened into the tree. He actually called the emergency services and climbed out of the car by himself, he spent only a couple of hours in hospital, apart from a few minor scratches he got a bandage around his little finger, I told him if he's not already religious he should take it up ASAP!
> 
> The car WAS a pristine RS6 ABT, I was supposed to pick it up that very day to borrow it from him for a week as I've always wanted to try out the ABT version. He really should have simply told me that he didn't want me to drive his car I'm so happy he is alive and all in one piece.
> 
> I have referred him to this forum.
> 
> English News Article
> 
> http://www.station.lu/newsDetails.cfm?id=16233


Nick


----------



## QuackingPlums

There's the odd wire or two in cars these days isn't there?! :lol:


----------



## Rebel

If this was my car, and i suvived it, i would take the car back home and put him in my garage.
And i would look at it every morning....

This guy had a lot of luck....


----------



## QuackingPlums

Rebel said:


> If this was my car, and i suvived it, i would take the car back home and put him in my garage.
> And i would look at it every morning....
> 
> This guy had a lot of luck....


My sister was involved in a serious crash in her first car, and when the police cut her out of it they wouldn't let her look back to see the state of it.
The remnants were taken to the local pound (why?!) and when she went to look at it a few days later she burst into tears because it was in a similar state to those pictures above. :?


----------



## Rebel

i don't think you understand how i ment my comment...

:roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I would have been stright down the shops and put Â£10 on th lotto


----------



## Dotti

QuackingPlums said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this was my car, and i suvived it, i would take the car back home and put him in my garage.
> And i would look at it every morning....
> 
> This guy had a lot of luck....
> 
> 
> 
> My sister was involved in a serious crash in her first car, and when the police cut her out of it they wouldn't let her look back to see the state of it.
> The remnants were taken to the local pound (why?!) and when she went to look at it a few days later she burst into tears because it was in a similar state to those pictures above. :?
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your sister's nasty experience . So hope she has got her confidence back behind the wheel


----------



## Rebel

YELLOW_TT said:


> I would have been stright down the shops and put Â£10 on th lotto


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hilly10

Only just seen this thread with the pics how the hell he got out of that i will never know. He is one lucky Mother f--ker


----------



## Karcsi

So LHD cars do have their benefits.


----------



## A3DFU

Karcsi said:


> So LHD cars do have their benefits.


Same thought here


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So LHD cars do have their benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> Same thought here
Click to expand...

But if he was driving a RHD he would have been on the other side of the road :idea:


----------



## JAAYDE

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So LHD cars do have their benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> Same thought here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if he was driving a RHD he would have been on the other side of the road :idea:
Click to expand...

not that it seems to make a difference with that driver...


----------



## Kell

Is there any evidence to suggest it was a cut and shut?

Can't believe the car would split in two like that without somethign seriously wrong with it.

Unless the story about it looking like that immediately after the crash is untrue and that's what was left of it after the fire brigade had cut him out.


----------



## A3DFU

JAAYDE said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So LHD cars do have their benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> Same thought here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if he was driving a RHD he would have been on the other side of the road :idea:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not that it seems to make a difference with that driver...
Click to expand...

I hope he has learnt :?


----------



## swinello

lucky the luggage cover survived unscathed didnt it


----------

